# First time at the range in 6 months...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a neck injury many months ago. And, it's been tough, and I am still recovering. But, I finally got to go shoot today for the first time in a while.... I couldn't do it until now...

I took my 15 year old son, and he shot his Buckmark. And, I took my 3.1" S&W Shield Plus Performance Center pistol and my Glock 19. I carry these guns all the time, so I wanna stay in practice. This was only the 3rd time I've shot the 3.1" Shield Plus since I got it...

Man, that Shield Plus is awesome. The combination of that factory trigger and those bright fiber optic sights - that gun is amazingly accurate. I don't think I've ever had a small 9mm that size that shoots so well. I've had a few original Shields, and a 2.0 Shield before. But, I always thought they were TOO thin.

The Shield Plus is JUST the right width. Today, I even shot the Shield Plus better than I do my Glock 19. 

The factory trigger on the Shield plus is the best factory trigger I have ever felt on a striker fired polymer gun. Supposedly, the trigger gets a little work on the Performance Center version too. 

Anyway, I had a nice time after not getting to shoot for so long...

Here is a pic of the two Shield Plus models I have...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am glad that you are able to get out and shoot again Shipwreck.
I recently bought a M&P Performance Center Shield .45. Nice little gun and it is pretty accurate. The thing is, I should not take it to the range at the same time as my Dan Wesson Vigil. It doesn't do well in comparison. It is kind of like comparing apples to pineapples.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, I hear ya. There is quite a difference.

I have owned a LOT of 45s over the years - and I still have yet to find a 45 that I like more than a 1911. 

As for the Shields... In the past, Ihave owned many version 1 Shields, and even a 2.0 Shield 4". 

But, at 7 yards, I can shoot this ported Perf Center Shield Plus 3.1" version as well as I can my large Beretta M9A3. It's amazing what S&W has done. Now, admittedly, at 15 yards, it is easier to shoot the Beretta - because of the longer sight radius. But damn, I am impressed with this Shield Plus. 

I trade off between the 3.1" and 4" versions of the Shield PLus as my carry gun. And, I think I may start carrying these 2 exclusively, and maybe stop carrying the Glock 19. I shoot the Glock well, but not as good as their two S&W's. The triggers are awesome. 

I was actually going to replace the ported barrel on the 3.1" Shield with a non ported barrel. But the gun shoots so well that I'm not changing anything


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Haha, I hear ya. There is quite a difference.
> 
> I have owned a LOT of 45s over the years - and I still have yet to find a 45 that I like more than a 1911.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't either. Yeah, they are great pistols.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to the range again today - I hadn't shot the 4" Shield Plus since Dec 2021 (I shot the 3.1" one last weekend). Today - I shot them head to head.

That 4" version is awesome. VERY accurate. I do shoot the 4" version a little bit more accurately than the 3.1" version - obviously. But both shot great. 

It is interesting that I shoot tighter groups with the 10 round mags compared to the 13 rounders.

It is nice to have 2 carry guns that I REALLY shoot well. In the past, I always felt like I was making a compromise because a fullsize 5" gun was too big/heavy. These guns shoot amazingly well. I don't feel like I am compromising carrying something smaller with these two... And, I gotta say again that the fiber optic sights make it SO much easier to shoot these guns well.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I have the older 9 Shield. You can increase the OEM mag capacity with a Mag Guts Kit. It will add either one or two additional rounds to the 9 Shield mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mur.cap said:


> I have the older 9 Shield. You can increase the OEM mag capacity with a Mag Guts Kit. It will add either one or two additional rounds to the 9 Shield mags.


Yea,I saw those. And, I previously had the +2 Taran Tactical mag extensions. I trust the mag extensions more than changing out the internals. 

But, I sold my Shield and Shield 2.0 pistols once I got my two Plus models. I knew I would never carry them after getting slightly wider Pluses.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I went to the range again today - I hadn't shot the 4" Shield Plus since Dec 2021 (I shot the 3.1" one last weekend). Today - I shot them head to head.
> 
> That 4" version is awesome. VERY accurate. I do shoot the 4" version a little bit more accurately than the 3.1" version - obviously. But both shot great.
> 
> ...


About the 10 round mags. Do they provide a full grip? Just curious. I know it sounds dumb, but I find I can shoot most pistols just fine, if I have to curl the pinky under.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> About the 10 round mags. Do they provide a full grip? Just curious. I know it sounds dumb, but I find I can shoot most pistols just fine, if I have to curl the pinky under.


I have small hands, so it is just barely a full grip for me. It works fine. 

From what I can tell - by having the slightly longer grip on the 13 round mags, somehow my hand pulls the gun to the left just a tad - unless I really concentrate. Somehow my last finger is doing it when I grip the bottom of the 13 round mag. 

With the 10 round mag - no extra effort is needed. It just hits dead center. Strange.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> About the 10 round mags. Do they provide a full grip? Just curious. I know it sounds dumb, but I find I can shoot most pistols just fine, if I have to curl the pinky under.


Yep, your adaptable. Works fine. I don't think the mags are that much longer but my Shield uses the OEM and I just increased the capacity with Mag Guts kit. Eight rounds are now ten.


----------

